

Inside the essay-scoring business - _delirium
http://www.citypages.com/2011-02-23/news/inside-the-multimillion-dollar-essay-scoring-business/

======
_delirium
Something I've long wondered, but which doesn't seem to be testable given
currently available public data-sets: If we're going to be doing this sort of
large-scale, rubric-based grading of essays, perhaps it should actually be
done by computers? Given some training data, I would hypothesize that a modern
statistical classifier could assign an essay a score with at least as good
accuracy as a human employee doing such huge volumes of essays. It would also
be more consistent, whereas it seems like there's a huge amount of person-to-
person variance in the current scoring process.

